# Scope for super redhawk .44mag



## Flight Medic (Feb 27, 2008)

I need some sugestions on which scope to buy for my .44mag. Price is a factor, but I want a scope that will handle the recoil.


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

When I still had my super redhawk I believe I had a Simmons Handgun Prohunter or something like that. I don't know what they cost but it was a good scope.


----------



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

I've got a 4x Leupold on my Ruger .44 Blackhawk. Solid as a rock.


----------



## Wyomingpredator (Oct 16, 2007)

one thing with a pistol scope that I would recomend is spend a little extra money it is worth it and also go with a fixed power not a variable. Leupold are great scopes some simmons are ok avoid no name scopes, and walmart cheapies. they tend to not hold up. One good brand that is reaonable is the cabelas pine ridge series they hold up well and cabelas backs them up if there is a prob.


----------



## loknlod (Jun 6, 2007)

I have a Nikon Monarch similar to this and am very happy with it.

http://www.swfa.com/pc-1927-49-nikon-2x ... scope.aspx


----------



## Sixgunner (Jun 11, 2006)

If your on a budget, you can't go wrong with the Bushnell Trophy 2-6. I purchased a used one from a person who had it on his Raging Bull 454. It still works like a champ.


----------



## Susquash (Mar 12, 2008)

You have gotten some pretty good advice from these guys already. I have a Nikon on my Contender .35 Remington and it is great. It is a variable 2-6x and is very crisp and clear. I don't think you can go wrong with a Burris or Leupold pistol scope either. The main thing is to get a low power or a variable. First time I hunted with a straight 3x scope (back when Pluto was a pup) I could see the deer with my eyes but just couldn't find it in the scope.

Also no matter what you decide on make sure the manufacturer will guarantee the scope on the .44 Mag. I know Leupold especially stands behind their scopes even if they are a bit pricey. Son had Leupold scopes on two rifles in Alaska. He rolled a 4 wheeler down a mountain breaking one scope in two and breaking the stock on the other rifle. He sent the broken scope to Leupold with a letter of explanation asking if they could rebuild it. They sent him back a new scope at no charge. He replaced the stock on the other rifle, did nothing to it, took it out and shot it to find it was still on the money. This has a lot to say for the quality and dependability of Leupold scopes.


----------



## squeeze (Jun 27, 2008)

I have used a few different low power scopes on a S&W 29 .44 Mag and eventually settled on a non-magnifying Red-Dot.

For me it seems to come up a little more natural with both eyes open to keep Mr. Buck in perspective.

Actually it's kind of like cheatin'. Where ever that damn dot is is EXACTLY where the bullet goes. \grin/

If you haven't had your Ruger drilled yet, you might want to consider the no-gunsmithing Scope Mounts made by EdgeCustom.com.

They also make a fantastic patented handgun hunting holster that keeps your little friend right in front of your waist whether or not your are running, walking, climbing or sitting on watch. I don't leave home without it, when hunting that is.

Squeeze


----------

